# Kandi Coco Err 02...problem?



## Salty9 (Jul 13, 2009)

You could check with the supplier. Probably have to learn Mandarin though.


----------



## Mark F (Aug 13, 2011)

Hi rkarl,

You did clear the error code by turning off the key and restarting the controller. I have a Green Vehicles Moose with a Greatlands controller/motor and that is the process for clearing an error code. 

Here is a link to Shenzhen Greatlands website, not much info but it's something; http://en.glelec.com/cp.html#

I have had good response from Cherry at Greatlands [email protected]


----------



## rkarl89203 (Aug 15, 2011)

OK, this is weird....I am the OP of this thread....it happened again.....I am getting a bit concerned. Although it reset immediately I am a bit concerned that this has happened twice in a week. After it reset, I drove it 10 miles home without incident. Very unnerving.

What exactly IS error 2...I have a Kandi Coco 2009 with a Great Land Controller and 1530 miles...havent been left stranded YET but...hmmmmmmm????

Help...anyone?


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

You really need to contact the manufacturer
http://en.chinakandi.com/newEbiz1/EbizPortalFG/portal/html/index.html

It's not something that DIY people would likely know because those error codes are specific to the OEM, and not likely going to be the same as anyone using a greatlands controller..... if anyone here is using them.


----------



## Mark F (Aug 13, 2011)

Hi rkarl,

Have you emailed Greatlands yet?


----------



## Ziggythewiz (May 16, 2010)

rkarl89203 said:


> OK, this is weird....I am the OP of this thread....it happened again.....


Did it happen again when you hit a pothole? It may have a built-in inertia switch that faults on impact.


----------



## rkarl89203 (Aug 15, 2011)

Looks like someone's anti-Greatland (China) controller's bias is showing, lol.....

Seriously, to those who answered without the sarcasm, thank you and yes, I have e-mailed Kandi USA (not chinaKandi).....

*To those who may have an anti-China EV bias, all I can say is, when they build an EV HERE that I can buy for <$6,000, I will buy it.....This is my FIRST EV, and it's a damn nice vehicle.* 

I simply wanted to know what that SPECIFIC error code meant....thank you to those who helped. I will pursue this with the OEM and the dealership (in the very non-Chinese city of Milwaukee, Wisconsin).

Should anyone know that, please let me know, as I believe MOST of the folks here have been genuinely helpful...that's why I joined this board...

Oh, yes, Ziggy....I too have been wondering if it's an inertia-switch type fault...seems that I had a Ford car once that had something like that...but I couldnt just turn it off and on to reset it...haha

Oh yes, Mark F....I did e-mail Greatlands, waiting for a reply...thanks again....


----------



## EVfun (Mar 14, 2010)

rkarl89203 said:


> To those who may have an anti-China EV bias, all I can say is, when they build an EV HERE that I can buy for <$6,000, I will buy it.....This is my FIRST EV, and it's a damn nice vehicle.


I thought Salty was being a little tongue-in-cheek, but I don't think he was anti-China. When the non-NEV Chinese EVs show up here, even they won't be less than $6000. Even the Kandi-Coco is actually a $10k EV, less USA subsidies. 

Our Lithium battery packs are strait from China for the most part. I've had great luck dealing with Chinese manufactures and dealers, though there are time zone and language issues. Please relax and enjoy the ride.


----------



## rkarl89203 (Aug 15, 2011)

I wasnt referring to Salty, and my NEV wasnt a subsidized one.

Anyways, I do appreciate all the helpful comments, and I WILL continue to enjoy the Ride.

Cheers!


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

No one here was being sarcastic, we're just trying to help. 

Normally the best place to go is the manufacturer, sorry if that sounds sarcastic or biased, it's true.


----------



## rkarl89203 (Aug 15, 2011)

Anyways, thanks to those who are trying to help.

I am pursuing this here and thru the manufacturer and dealership.....

I am sold on EVs!


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

Hey, if you do find info, can you post it here?

Maybe if you can get a list of error codes and post them under a "greatlands controller codes" thread, it could help others in the future.

Good luck with things.


----------



## rkarl89203 (Aug 15, 2011)

Thanks Travis....

If/when I get the codes I will post them. The dealer seems a bit puzzled and is looking into it...says to retighten all cables.....we'll see....


----------



## Mark F (Aug 13, 2011)

The E-2 error code is a IGBT failure code. I get that code when I accelerate too quickly from a stop in 2nd gear in my Green Vehicles Moose.

I just spoke with one of the people that used to work at Green Vehicles and they told me the Greatlands controller cutting out when hitting a bump is somewhat common on some of the controllers. There is a 3/4"x3/4" cube inside the controller that is covered in yellow tape - looks like a relay of some sort. If you tap that cube the controller will cut out. He did not have a fix for it and said that some were more sensitive than others. 

Might be a place to start...


----------



## Salty9 (Jul 13, 2009)

Maybe some cushioning for isolating the controller


----------



## rkarl89203 (Aug 15, 2011)

Had an interesting talk with a fellow named Robert at KandiUSA....was referred by the dealer...he says that it COULD be an IGBT fault, that they have noted it most commonly when one is going down a steep hill....I WAS going down a steep hill yesterday when this occurred...hmmm.....he says he will send a list of error codes....
As an aside, I watered the batteries on my vehicle this morning, and I noted that several of the connectors on the controller were slightly loose, so I tightened them....we'll see.......used the vehicle most of the morning, no problem...go figure....thank for the help, all.....


----------



## rkarl89203 (Aug 15, 2011)

*ERROR CODES*

E01 i E-01 OVER VOLTAGE
*E02 i E-02 IGBT ERROR*
E03 i E-03 MOTOR OVERCURRENT
EO i E-04 HIGH PEDAL PROTECTION
E05i E-05 CONTROLLER OVERHEATING
E06i E-06 UNDERV OLTAGE
E07l E-07 OVERSPEED​E08 i E-08 OVERLOAD

So, now that I know its an IGBT error, what should I do? Anything?


----------



## rkarl89203 (Aug 15, 2011)

*UPDATE*

*After 13 months and 4,200 miles, my controller has died.*

Faulted out Err 02 ....wont reset....this happened On September 22....looks like a board failure....cleaned all connections, hard reset it.....still dead...had it towed to a electric car maintenance shop. It remains there, pending a new or rebuilt controller.

KandiUSA in California wants $2200 for a NEW Great Land controller....they referred me to a fellow in Iowa who rebuilds these but it is giving him big problems ....this is my PRIMARY vehicle...hate paying for gas....but I am at wits end....I am now $750 into parts and labor and it still isnt fixed....getting close to when the snow starts flying, too

Just curious.....anyone know if anyone has a good USED controller out there?
Damn, I LOVE this car but I really don't want to spend $2200.....

any thoughts ?


----------



## rkarl89203 (Aug 15, 2011)

Well, after just over 3 months and a week, my controller was returned, rebuilt.
Drove the car home yesterday. Nice being able to drive upwards of 35 now (used to be limited lower)...
Apparently there was a great deal of confusion rebuilding it because there was limited tech support from someone in California.
Anyways, 3 months, 1 week, and $1100 later (parts, testing and labor, ) I have a driveable EV again....
*Yayyyyy!*


----------



## Billyg (Sep 19, 2015)

rkarl89203 said:


> *UPDATE*
> 
> ....they referred me to a fellow in Iowa who rebuilds these but it is giving him big problems ....


I know this is an old post. Do you have the name of the person in Iowa that you sent it to ? And also how well have the repairs lasted ? Thanks, Bill


----------



## glennharris (Nov 14, 2015)

Hey Bill - did you get hold of someone? I am in Australia and I have a pair of Shenzen Greatland Electric controllers that are playing up and no responses from manufacturer. Glenn


----------



## Billyg (Sep 19, 2015)

Glenn, Sorry I never received any response on any of my enquiries . Seems as though any source for information, parts or complete assemblies pretty much falls on deaf ears. I did finally get the unit operational and I wish it were through technical skills but it was just dumb luck on my behalf. Bill


----------



## alysah58 (Feb 8, 2017)

I need a controller fixed or buy a new one, can you give me your guys contact information?


----------



## CocoNewby (Jun 5, 2017)

Hello, I am new to the EV community and just recently acquired a *2009 Kandi Coco*. It sat unused for the past 8 years. *It has 20 miles on it!* I just replaced the Trojan batteries and got the vehicle up and running...so I thought.

After fulling charging the vehicle,. it appeared to be in full working order.

I took the vehicle for a lap around the block and it drove just fine, however after descending a steep hill, the motor cut out. *The vehicle displays Err02 in the display.* I have read this is known to occur with this vehicle (with *GreatLands controller*) after descending steep hills. I know that Err02 may indicate an IGBT Error (not sure what this means though). 

I have attempted to disconnect the battery supply in an effort to reset the system, without luck. The error comes back whenever the vehicle is on and I press the accelerator. *Is there a way to reset the controller?

*


----------

